# Bloody diarrhea!!



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

As some of you may know, I'm not feeding raw exactly. Lightly cooked meat (mostly chicken, sometime turkey, beef only every couple of weeks maybe), tiny, tiny amount of pureed or steamed veggies, no grains .... rarely a meaty bone because I'm so scared. This is not helping!

Kacy had a drumstick about mid day on Tuesday, no problem after, normal poop the next day, no vomiting, normal appetite. Yesterday I gave him a beef bone (not soup bone, rib I guess) but some meat and fat but mostly just bone to gnaw on. Took it away after about 20 minutes. Normal appetite last night. No sign of problem.

About 3 a.m., he had diarrhea, not watery, think soft serve ice cream partially melted, but there were drops of blood! Afterwards he seemed fine. Gave him just a tiny bit of breakfast (the lightly cooked stuff ... not raw) which he ate fine. He's been mostly laying around all morning, not quite his usual self, but not really acting sick either. So we went out in the yard just now, and he had just small amounts of poop, mostly mucus, but more blood. See below. 

I can't imagine that a small bony meal from 2 days ago is causing this. Maybe the beef/fat from yesterday, although not much meat was eaten, it was raw beef.

I'm trying real hard not to panic and race to the vet. Suggestions please?






















This is a wipe I used to clean him up that has blood visible


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

nana, that is not diarrhea....

yes, it is blood, but very little.....see the answer i gave you in the other thread 

breathe.


----------

